# Plano boxes and Dremel tool



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

Anyone customize the clear plano boxes by cutting out certain dividers?? I was thinking of trying it with the dremel tool, or even a razor blade....


----------



## Shotgun (Jun 10, 2000)

Yup. Dremel tool.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Scott I have modified mine using a razor blade successfully in the past....


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

I use an razor knife and works great.


----------



## gunsngolfn (Feb 12, 2009)

malainse said:


> I use an razor knife and works great.


Yep I do to


----------



## ramjet (Dec 19, 2003)

Interesting thread. I'd love to see some pics if you found some good ideas.

I'd also like to know what dremel bit you're using. I broke a nicer gasketed box trying to remove hard partitions with a utility knife.

Anyone gluing other stuff inside the boxes?? I have put in foam and magnets with varying results. I've tried epoxy, goop, and pliobond for glue. Some of the "plano" boxes (that kind of translucent, waxy plastic) don't seem to glue well, but others work better.

Thanks!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

ramjet said:


> Interesting thread. I'd love to see some pics if you found some good ideas.
> 
> I'd also like to know what dremel bit you're using. I broke a nicer gasketed box trying to remove hard partitions with a utility knife.
> 
> ...


Just get some magnetic tape and make sure you warm up the tape and your box real well. Oh,, and clean the surface with alcohol.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Here is one i did for some ice spoons I used a Dermel Tool


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

I am going to try a razor blade, just looking to remove a couple dividers in my little boxes. Not sure which dremel tool I would use. I guess I would need to experiment. I think I have plenty of boxes I could use one for experimenting on...Not overly handy with power tools.....lol..Scott


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Carpmaster said:


> Scott I have modified mine using a razor blade successfully in the past....


 Yup, that works pretty good. I have also heated up an old chisel with a torch to smooth/melt down the edges that you leave with the razor.


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

Now that is a good idea to smooth the rough stuff out...


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

You can heat your blades of what ever kind of knife you use and you won't believe how easy it goes through the plastic......Mack


----------

